# Other health news...



## Admin (Oct 22, 2008)

*Yoghurt can fight cancer
*Eating yoghurt every day can slash the risk of bladder cancer by up to 40 per cent, scientists found. But other dairy products, such as milk and cheese, do not help. Experts said yoghurt twice a day reduces the risk by 45 per cent in women and 36 per cent in men. The lactic acid bacteria in it fights disease.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/life-style/...urt-can-fight-bladder-cancer-115875-20812082/*

How much sleep DO you really need?
*Ask people whether they would like more sleep and the majority will say yes. But does this mean they are not getting enough? I don't believe so. Thanks to oft-repeated assertions that our ancestors slept longer than we did, not to mention claims that a lack of shut-eye can cause high blood pressure, diabetes and obesity, and it's easy to see why we think we are chronically deprived of sleep. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...ally-need-Probably-lot-think-says-expert.html*

The mobile phone rash
*Mobile phones users are developing rashes on their faces and ears caused by an allergic reaction to the nickel on handsets, skin experts warn. The British Association of Dermatologists said the phenomenon is being seen in people who spend long periods of time on the phone. 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7673589.stm*

Do five simple things a day to stay sane, say scientists
*Simple activities such as gardening or mending a bicycle can protect mental health and help people to lead more fulfilled and productive lives, a panel of scientists has found. 
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/mental_health/article4988978.ece
*
Doctors accused of skimming health funds*
Tens of millions of pounds are being skimmed off bills for private health care by dishonest doctors and hospitals, according to a leading private health insurer. Norwich Union Healthcare said hospital consultants were chiefly to blame for overcharging for private work, claiming for more complex procedures than they performed, or carrying out unnecessary treatment.
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-accused-of-skimming-health-funds-968621.html
*
Scientists prove it really is a thin line between love and hate
*Love and hate are intimately linked within the human brain, according to a study that has discovered the biological basis for the two most intense emotions. Scientists studying the physical nature of hate have found that some of the nervous circuits in the brain responsible for it are the same as those that are used during the feeling of romantic love – although love and hate appear to be polar opposites. 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/s...a-thin-line-between-love-and-hate-976901.html*

Perk up your love life and fight off flab!*
Women fighting a constant battle to beat the bulge should blame their love life. Researchers have found that a woman’s weight fluctuates depending on how happy she is. 
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/66311/Perk-up-you-love-life-and-fight-the-flab

*If you need a brainwave set your clock for 10.04pm*
Early to bed, early to rise, makes you healthy, wealthy and wise. So goes the old proverb, but research now suggests that if you want to be the wisest, you really need to stay up - well, until 10.04pm at least. This is supposedly the best time for a eureka moment, according to research. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ainwave-set-clock-10-04pm-say-scientists.html

*Sweetener 'makes you fat'*
The effectiveness of calorie-free sweetener Splenda is in question after a controversial study linked it to weight gain. There are also suggestions that it could dampen the effect of some medicines. 
http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/healt...tener-makes-fat-says-controversial-study.html

*NHS patients to refer themselves for physio*
For the first time, patients are to be given the right to seek treatment on the NHS for muscular aches and pains, speech difficulties and nutritional advice without going through their GP. In a boost to patient choice, ministers are removing the GP "gatekeeper" role and allowing patients to refer themselves directly to physiotherapists, speech experts, dieticians and podiatrists who treat foot problems. 
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...ts-to-be-given-right-to-selfrefer-967681.html


----------

